
7 necessary tools for startups that are free or low cost - navenpillai
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/7-tools-startups-free-cost/
======
icakisan
If you need timesheets or timeoffs I recommend CronForce. They also do budget
planning and tracking. Startups can use for free.

